# Thoroughbred Saddle Fit



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a warmblood with high withers & large shoulders, i also have a hard time finding a saddle that fits. As it stands only my dressage saddle fits, but i still watch out to make sure his shoulders are not being pinched. Close contacts are a disaster - anything with forward cut flaps are a disaster actually. lol not much advice in this, but I feel your pain! hopefully we'll both get some useful advice from this thread! =)


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I could not get anything to fit my TB either. Her withers are high and she is so narrow! I got a saddle that stays away from her withers but it does not fit exactly perfect on her back. So I am using two risers to hopefully fix that.


----------



## swmorsync (Feb 10, 2011)

> Close contacts are a disaster - anything with forward cut flaps are a disaster actually.


 That's the kind of saddle I have! lol I ride hunt seat ... At least I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one with this problem!

What kind of pad(s) do you use? Right now I just use a standard AP saddle pad and a gel pad. I ordered a Roma sheepskin half pad to replace the gel pad, hoping the fact that it goes around his withers but not over his shoulder might help fill in the gap a little.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ignore this post, haha I totally read the OP wrong.

Good luck with your saddle fitting!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

swmorsync said:


> That's the kind of saddle I have! lol I ride hunt seat ... At least I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one with this problem!
> 
> What kind of pad(s) do you use? Right now I just use a standard AP saddle pad and a gel pad. I ordered a Roma sheepskin half pad to replace the gel pad, hoping the fact that it goes around his withers but not over his shoulder might help fill in the gap a little.


For my dressage, i use a gel ride saddle pad with a normal dressage pad, although i still have to push the saddle back just a bit to give his shoulders room. I am trying to locate a thin line half pad to see if that helps before purchasing my own. I have only ridden in my close contact a few times in a normal half pad, which *slightly* reduced the pressure on his shoulders, but not enough for me to ride in it continually. I have yet to find a solution to those massive shoulders, which is preventing me from doing any jumping.


----------



## heart2heartequestrian (Sep 17, 2010)

I Have for sale an older dressage saddle that might be of interest to you.
Its a Thoroughbred saddlery Luhmuhlen model probably 20 or so years old because they do not make them anymore and havnt for some time but it is in fantastic condition all it really could use is a little dye. Has never had nor needs any repairs. Its been used lightly, just has some fading. I would say its a narrow tree, but its not super narrow but more so than a medium tree. Its made specifically just for thoroughbreds. Its a 17.5 inch seat(runs a little small IMO). im asking 350 for it, there are some on ebay for 500 that have had repairs done on them so i think its a good deal, i just need a saddle that is a little bit wider for my horse cause its just not the best fit. Shes QH/TB so shes a little too wide. Its very comfortable, made exceptionally well, soft strong leather, well taken care of and very well balanced. It has wide panels underneath it, cutback pommel and a round gullet and lots of clearance for the spine. If your at all interested it is listed in the tack section and i can email you more pics. I love it but it doesn't fit my horse now and if it can help someone else then i would part with it so i can get one that does.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very pretty saddle. Looks a lot like a Passier; narrow twist and straight drop of leg.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Exactly the sort of saddle I was about to mention!!!! With high withers, it's a good idea to try and find something with a cut back pommel which gives the wither clearance without sitting on top of it. Also as others have said, a straight drop of leg is ideal to give the shoulders room to move, the saddle (dressage saddles in particular) should sit just behind the shoulder as not to restrict it's movement.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

swmorsync said:


> I'm having issues fitting my new OTTB with a saddle. He has a typical thoroughbred shape - very pronounced withers, but also well-muscled shoulders. My current saddle is a Beval BZ Natural with a medium tree. It's not terrible, but I'm really picky about saddle fit and it seems like it's too wide for his withers, but too narrow for his shoulders.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? If so, how do you fix it? Ideally, I'd have a custom saddle made for him, but that's not in my budget. I normally don't like fixing saddle fit issues with pads, but it seems like that might be my only option for now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have TB same build and had to go with a custom Devoucoux saddle because he has muscled shoulders but slight dip behind them and withered so had to have panels built up for behind the shoulders to keep saddle level and prevent rocking and pressing into shoulders. Saddle is super pricey but fits him like a glove and fixed back issues he was having with previous saddle (pessoa) which had flat pancake panels.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I really liked the stubben made CTD brand of saddles for the TB I use to own. Fit him like a glove! You might want to look into them. Mine was a CTD ST. Martin and was AP type. Comfiest saddle I have ever owned. 

Stubben saddles in general might be a consideration. Or the Crosbys that have the cut back pommel, such as the Mark VI. 

I have been told that the wintec/collegiate/bates close contacts fit TBs really nicely, but have never tried one on a TB myself.

Good luck to you! I went through this with the TB I use to own. Spent months and 100s of dollars finding a saddle that fit him, finally did and then I sold the horse!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a TB also. I use a wintec on him and it fits him great. 
Heres the exact saddle I have
Next Gen Wintec 500 AP Saddle Flocked - Statelinetack.com

I know they are not the best quality saddle but its comfortable and fits my Tb really good and I didnt have to have it custom fit or anything


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

swmorsync said:


> I'm having issues fitting my new OTTB with a saddle. He has a typical thoroughbred shape - very pronounced withers, but also well-muscled shoulders. My current saddle is a Beval BZ Natural with a medium tree. It's not terrible, but I'm really picky about saddle fit and it seems like it's too wide for his withers, but too narrow for his shoulders.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? If so, how do you fix it? Ideally, I'd have a custom saddle made for him, but that's not in my budget. I normally don't like fixing saddle fit issues with pads, but it seems like that might be my only option for now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I recommend you contact a Professional Saddle Maker/Fitter who can come out to your place to help you with this tough and frustrating process. 

A good one will come out with a truck/van full of saddles and their equipment. Will measure and assess your horses back, and you as well *body, weight, height, etc, etc* and will spend time fitting saddles. Once he/she finds a saddle that works well, they'll have you ride in it so that they can watch how your horse moves/works and how you ride in it. 

Once a saddle brand is suggested, you'll know what to get. 

I would not buy a saddle, without having a Professional ensure that it is the right fit for both horse and rider.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

like others have said - a cutback pommel would be best for a horse with large shoulders and high withers. i've tried all kinds of saddles and that worked out the best (wintecs/bates - no matter what gullet and combination of pads would not fit without causing pressure, etc.). 

i think MIEventer has it right - see if you can get a saddle fitter out to help you. a good one is worth the money spent many times over.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh the fun of fitting a high withered, big shouldered TB!! I just dream of the day I can get my horse a custom fit saddle. I can't afford to pay someone to tell me that my saddle doesn't fit just right. I already know that!! I currently have the Pessoa Gen-X. It fits my guy reasonable well. I've just recently added the Thinline trifecta pad and am using one shim to pad my horse's flatter side. At this point I just keep rechecking for unwanted saddle motion and signs of back soreness. So far so good. While dressage saddles seem to be very forgiving in their fit, jumping saddles sure are a different story. Good luck. Hopefully you'll find one that works for your horse.


----------

